# UK Sky TV Online



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Our move to Dubai looks like it's going ahead in April and we're using the forum a lot to help plan the move.:clap2:

One question, is whether anyone has kept their UK Sky subscription in order to watch it online, either live or using Sky Player?

We plan to continue the subscription and move the actual box to my parents, so they get free Sky and we would watch it online from Dubai.

I know we will need to have a UK VPN set up for this and other BBC iPlayer, 4OD and Skype etc, and in theory at least it looks like it _should_ work but keen to hear from anyone who is actually using this setup successfully?

From reading other posts it seems that Etisalat is the preferred Broadband supplier, but should I bring my Netgear Rangemax router with me, or just pick one up locally?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

If you're goign to keep a sky box in the UK then I think your best option is probably a slingbox (!?). I don't know loads about it but if I remember correctly it is essentially something that you plug into the skybox and then you can watch your Sky stuff via the net (without a VPN I think). The newer versions have a dual tuner thingy so your parents don't have to watch what you watch plus you can access any sky plus stuff you have on the box at home. Give it a google and see if it meets your needs.


----------



## splashdown (Feb 18, 2011)

One thing to be aware of with Slingbox is the broadband requirements you will need in the UK. You will need a fairly good upload speed around the 3-4Mb + to receive a decent picture you can watch full screen on a TV. I would suggest looking at just a VPN provider and the updated BBC iPlayer that now allows you to view ITV, Channel 4 and FIVE content through iPlayer. Also, it will allow you to watch the BBC channels live (some programs are not streamed like certain films). 

If you find later that you want the full choice of all the SKY UK channels then look at investing in a slingbox. 

Just my 2 cents

Splashdown

PS. First post on the forum


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

Slingbox is an unnecessary add-on to be honest.

The Sky online service is completely separate from the physical box and is very good, albeit with some channel limitations. The subscription allows you to have a log in from a registered PC and I use it via a VPN already when travelling Europe for popular shows and especially sports. 

All I want to do is watch Skyplayer and live Sky in Dubai, and for that I need to have an active subscription. My parents then feel the benefit of this and have free reign over the channels in their home.

My question is more about the bandwidth in Dubai and whether there are any known issues from people actually using it.






splashdown said:


> One thing to be aware of with Slingbox is the broadband requirements you will need in the UK. You will need a fairly good upload speed around the 3-4Mb + to receive a decent picture you can watch full screen on a TV. I would suggest looking at just a VPN provider and the updated BBC iPlayer that now allows you to view ITV, Channel 4 and FIVE content through iPlayer. Also, it will allow you to watch the BBC channels live (some programs are not streamed like certain films).
> 
> If you find later that you want the full choice of all the SKY UK channels then look at investing in a slingbox.
> 
> ...


----------



## splashdown (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Confiture. 

Okay, I see where you are coming from. As an example I have BT Infinity here in the UK with 17Mb download and 7Mb upload. This does vary up and down as you'd expect but I can stream HD BBC iPlayer stuff to a 47" LCD screen as if it was coming through SKY.

I know internet packages in Dubai are very expensive but I would think to be 'future proof' that a minimum of 8Mb download should be sufficient. If you can afford it though I would go for the higher download speeds. More and more UK channels are going online and with TV's now with the ability to connect to the internet you have more scope to get the quality for HD channels etc.

All the best for your move!

Splashdown


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Brilliant, that's exactly what I was hoping to hear.


Thanks!





splashdown said:


> Hi Confiture.
> 
> Okay, I see where you are coming from. As an example I have BT Infinity here in the UK with 17Mb download and 7Mb upload. This does vary up and down as you'd expect but I can stream HD BBC iPlayer stuff to a 47" LCD screen as if it was coming through SKY.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

As an add on I would bring a good router with you if you have one already. Decent ones are expensive here and the one supplied by Etisalat (at a a cost) is absolute horse manure.

Also Etisalat is not the preferred broadband supplier, it is one of two government owned telecoms companies in the UAE, where you live will determine your provider and they are both an absolute shower.

VPN wise - be careful which you choose - a lot are blocked.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Confiture said:


> My question is more about the bandwidth in Dubai and whether there are any known issues from people actually using it.


Connection speeds in Dubai can be pretty ropey depending on the time of day and what part of town you are actually in. Many places still don't have fibre optic. One of the local pubs have slingbox and its stutters and is grainy. It's fine for watching a match you'd never see otherwise but it's would get pretty annoying as your constant source of telly.

Also, remember we are 4 hours ahead here, until you're a night owl your peaktime viewing will be kids tv and Countdown.

If all you want sky for is the football, there is more live Premiership on the TV here than on Sky. On the plus side there is no traffic shaping policies here (yet) so downloading Eastenders, Question Time or whatever is a viable alternative.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one, thanks.
I'll stick my router in the suitcase.



If you could PM me with your recommendations for VPN I'd be very grateful as I don't want to just assume the one I'm using in Europe will be open in Dubai.

Thanks again.





Mr Rossi said:


> Connection speeds in Dubai can be pretty ropey depending on the time of day and what part of town you are actually in. Many places still don't have fibre optic. One of the local pubs have slingbox and its stutters and is grainy. It's fine for watching a match you'd never see otherwise but it's would get pretty annoying as your constant source of telly.
> 
> Also, remember we are 4 hours ahead here, until you're a night owl your peaktime viewing will be kids tv and Countdown.
> 
> If all you want sky for is the football, there is more live Premiership on the TV here than on Sky. On the plus side there is no traffic shaping policies here (yet) so downloading Eastenders, Question Time or whatever is a viable alternative.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi this is a girlie reply lol - we use Du - have two routers as we live in a large 4600sqft apartment with concrete walls, have a du box, an xbox, ps3, 3 laptops, and two desk tops and generally they are mostly all running at same time in the evenings and we have absolutley no problems with speed times, etc.

We use the VPN daily to watch tv back in UK and it is great, you can also use the VPN on ipod touches for tv and radio too which means I can listen to our local radio station back home and keep in touch with what is going on there.

My hubby was great at getting this all sorted out and to be honest although we have a Sky subscription I think we'll probably cancel it soon as we hardly ever use it - it was a nice to have when we first got here but really so much more to do than TV you'll find yourself not even thinking about it most probably.

If you want details of the company we use for VPN let me know and I'll get my hubby to advise.

Cheers
Debra


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

What routers do you recommend for DU, having problems with mine


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

i use VPN Account UAE Dubai Abu Dhabi Belize China Bahrain Kuwait Yemen Qatar Thailand Buy vpn for mine and have never had any problems with it. As someone mentions, most are blocked so may be best getting this setup before you arrive as i know i'm not able to access this one just now. You can use a snoopblocker which is was i did initially but i ran into problems getting payment processed with this on.

For TV i've been using Vuze: The most powerful bittorrent app on earth. for downloading all sort of tv programs/movies/songs etc. It's a bit like linewire only much better so i dont watch much normal TV out here as you get more repeats than the bbc.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Confiture said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Slingbox is an unnecessary add-on to be honest.
> 
> ...


I've used my sky player subscription over VPN in Dubai (etisalat 16mb) plenty of times no problem (sometimes have to drop the quality down from high to medium), but as you know, the channel limitations are quite substantial compared to a full subscription. As others pointed out, if its for the football, the TV packages here are much better than sky and will allow you to watch all games inc 3pm saturday KO's (great if you want to watch every game for a particular team). Can't comment on VPN's as i connect back to my server in the UK rather than via a company.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

thecork said:


> I've used my sky player subscription over VPN in Dubai (etisalat 16mb) plenty of times no problem (sometimes have to drop the quality down from high to medium), but as you know, the channel limitations are quite substantial compared to a full subscription. As others pointed out, if its for the football, the TV packages here are much better than sky and will allow you to watch all games inc 3pm saturday KO's (great if you want to watch every game for a particular team). Can't comment on VPN's as i connect back to my server in the UK rather than via a company.



Nice one, thanks. I think we'll give it a try for a while and see how we get on. Useful to hear about the 16MB being _just_ ok.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Confiture said:


> Nice one, thanks. I think we'll give it a try for a while and see how we get on. Useful to hear about the 16MB being just ok.


No worries. To be honest i think it would be plenty with a proper VPN, the bbc recommend min 2mb i believe for instance. My fluctuations actually come from the fact that I'm routing my traffic via my house in the UK, which, although being uber fast (virgin 54mb), is actually limited by my upstream bandwidth to send the traffic back, which is around 4mb, which is of course not ideal, but works. So i suppose im saying a 4mb connection would be plenty providing your using a VPN company that can match that upload speed.


----------



## powermax2 (Feb 26, 2011)

If anyone Requires a VPN server please email me I will send you an invite it works well with skype / bbc I player.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

People,

Please don't discuss the use of VPN's on the forum.

The UAE authorities take a very dim view of their use and the forum cannot be seen to be allowing their promotion.

Thanks


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

does sky player work in the uae - or is it similar to iplayer etc that you need a uk ip?
i was thinking of the sky sports for example... if it works ok online id be made up


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Burj said:


> does sky player work in the uae - or is it similar to iplayer etc that you need a uk ip?
> i was thinking of the sky sports for example... if it works ok online id be made up


It is the same as the iplayer and needs a UK IP. If you read above you will see of course there is ways round this that most people use (that I can't mention!). I use mine to watch sky sports all the time.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

thecork said:


> I've used my sky player subscription over VPN in Dubai (etisalat 16mb) plenty of times no problem (sometimes have to drop the quality down from high to medium), but as you know, the channel limitations are quite substantial compared to a full subscription. As others pointed out, if its for the football, the TV packages here are much better than sky and will allow you to watch all games inc 3pm saturday KO's (great if you want to watch every game for a particular team). Can't comment on VPN's as i connect back to my server in the UK rather than via a company.


I see that folks are posting that Football is shown, but what about Rugby, NFL, Baseball....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Curious where are you going to live EAP? Something tells me, alot of these questions do not apply to you and this wont be a worry for you.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Not sure where I will be living yet. Hope to know the basic area (not just Dubai). Not arriving until August.


----------

